

No, I am not interested in joining your proprietary social network - Tsiolkovsky
http://meta.ath0.com/2014/09/25/interested-joining-proprietary-social-network/

======
mlichtenstern
Interesting! You make a good point and Diaspora certainly has potential if not
the "push" it needs to mass adoption (which may be a factor of grass roots /
timing / zeitgeist). What saddened me was the line about the suicide...I just
read an article posted by the Kauffman Fellows Academy in which one of my
former instructors and VC, Brad Feld talks about the importance of dealing
with emotional challenges of being an entrepreneur.

[http://plus.url.google.com/url?sa=z&n=1411757693253&url=http...](http://plus.url.google.com/url?sa=z&n=1411757693253&url=http%3A%2F%2Fow.ly%2FBVsfG&usg=6OA6FqFLFKrCtNlNPqR5mPfkolk).

This speaks to the EQ necessary in leadership. One must be able to discern how
to deal with lows without losing employee or investor confidence and how to
build personal, human, relationships that inspire those parties to believe in
and support founders through those lows.

Sometimes it's a matter of who a founder discloses what to. A mentor or coach
can be a confidante who a founder turns to in order to ease the emotional
burden without compromising team confidence.

A good support system and being resilient / tenacious (through nature or
nurture) certainly helps.

------
chippy
"Remember, Facebook used to be ad-free, somewhat closed, had no data mining,
and didn’t force you to sign up with your real name."

good point.

